
Pandas and Rabbits: Xen Meets American Fuzzy Lop - sooper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO9puBnBeTU
======
bringtheaction
Huh I've always thought of the AFL mascot if there was one that it would be a
flea because in Swedish fleas are named "loppor" (plural) or "loppa"
(singular). I imagined AFL to be a nice and cute flea though, not a nasty ugly
one.

